# Nobody knows Nuthin'



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

As usual nobody has a clue how this happened. :furious:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

It was like that when I checked it out.







Paul


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Piperat said:


> As usual nobody has a clue how this happened. :furious:


Well its yours so you must have done it:whistling2: Sorry boss:laughing:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Piperat said:


> As usual nobody has a clue how this happened. :furious:


Will insurance cover that?

A locator is a expensive tool. I list tools like that on the declaration page of the policy. That way they are covered against any and all loss.
It does not add a lot of premium to your insurance. My see snake and the locater is covered that way. So is my hydraulic power unit and the saw and jack hammer. I even have the core drill and bits listed. Note: It does not cover normal wear and tear .... But that photo looks like they drove over it.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Nothing super glue and duct tape can't handle


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

*I Know Nuthin*​


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Its not worth an insurance claim, luckily I can still get a housing and get it fixed. What Pi***** me off is no one takes responsability. They shove it back in the case and it gets discovered on the day I need the freakin' tool. If they would have manned up about it I could of had the thing repaired before it costs me some downtime. :furious:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Piperat, they were probably biotching at the supply house counter about you and forgot all about it by the time they returned to the shop.

Like some of the other guys seem to believe, you know employees have it hard. Maybe they need a hug. 

Nah, I think they need a swift kick in the a$$!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Piperat said:


> Its not worth an insurance claim, luckily I can still get a housing and get it fixed. What Pi***** me off is no one takes responsability. They shove it back in the case and it gets discovered on the day I need the freakin' tool. If they would have manned up about it I could of had the thing repaired before it costs me some downtime. :furious:


 
Oh crap.......they put it back into the case broken but nobody knows anything. :furious: oh hell naw:furious:

That makes me mad and it aint even my tool!


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

You might be onto something PC. Maybe I should try being a kinder more loving boss.:laughing: Yeah thats it, right after I get over the $23,000 dollar tiltup panel they broke. Oh and the $3,000 gas main and the $2,000 gas service and the $2,000 corp pulled outta the main (after we lovingly exposed it by hand) and the list goes on and on. Maybe we will have a group hug after I kiss their a**e* goodbye. :blink:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Piperat said:


> You might be onto something PC. Maybe I should try being a kinder more loving boss.:laughing: Yeah thats it, right after I get over the $23,000 dollar tiltup panel they broke. Oh and the $3,000 gas main and the $2,000 gas service and the $2,000 corp pulled outta the main (after we lovingly exposed it by hand) and the list goes on and on. Maybe we will have a group hug after I kiss their a**e* goodbye. :blink:


Sounds like you need a pop quiz....drug test


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

How about starting a sign in and out sheet for the equipment.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Piperat said:


> You might be onto something PC. Maybe I should try being a kinder more loving boss.:laughing: Yeah thats it, right after I get over the $23,000 dollar tiltup panel they broke. Oh and the $3,000 gas main and the $2,000 gas service and the $2,000 corp pulled outta the main (after we lovingly exposed it by hand) and the list goes on and on. Maybe we will have a group hug after I kiss their a**e* goodbye. :blink:


 
I'd be in jail, on freaking murder charges.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

We do random testing when the insurance company tells us. Some of the culprits from the previous mishaps are no longer employed here.:whistling2:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

The sad part about this stuff is we are a union shop. These guys are paid very well. Theres no excuse for some of the crap that happens. Now I realize when your sticking buckets in the ground everyday your gonna have the occassional F'up. But when it becomes blatant carelessness, SEE YA LATER DUDE!:yes:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

that sucks. Now lets see your hot wife again.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

house plumber said:


> that sucks. Now lets see your hot wife again.


That is too funny hp:laughing:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Too Funny House. :laughing: I'll see what I can do


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Here ya go HP. hehe


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

It was like that when I borrowed it!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Actually when I worked for a plumbing company it was made clear that the company will purchase and keep tools stocked on the truck, but the senior man was responsible for them. (We ran 2 man crews)


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Note to self. 'Self, make sure if you borrow a tool, and carelessly break it, put it back in the case like it never happened, and return to owner.'


Seriously, that is some messed up junk there. I never had a problem owning up to something. Chit happens. 

Man, to be a fly on the wall when you got to the jobsite, and unzipped that case for the locater.:laughing: :no:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

You got that right RSP. Everyone on the jobsite knew I was there. :whistling2:


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

Shiot happens but ya got let the boss know what happened. They're gonna be ticked its broke but they're gonna be irate when they don't find out its broke till they need it, and rightfully so. Our big one is the transit sticks getting run over, i know not as expensive as the locater but the decent sticks are a good $100, and after the first couple of the season the boss starts to let it fly.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I've had employees loose tools then it's oh I never had that tool. Luckly it hasn't been anything that expensive. It's still fustrating when you go to find a tape measure and the three you had are all wrecked or gone. Or you need a torpedo level and someone bent it in half because they thought it was a concrete chisel.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I keep the expensive stuff on my truck. Ya gotta ask for it...

They were prolly doing a locate at their home and broke it there. 

Sorry I couldn't resist RW.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

I think some Mighty Putty will take care of it.:laughing:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

gusty60 said:


> I think some Mighty Putty will take care of it.:laughing:


Yeah thats some amazing stuff. That guy could sell an ice cube to an eskimo. It always amazes me the crap people will buy.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Piperat said:


> The sad part about this stuff is we are a union shop. These guys are paid very well. Theres no excuse for some of the crap that happens. Now I realize when your sticking buckets in the ground everyday your gonna have the occassional F'up. But when it becomes blatant carelessness, SEE YA LATER DUDE!:yes:


 
So who's going back to the union hall, Mo, Larry or Curly?? :laughing:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> So who's going back to the union hall, Mo, Larry or Curly?? :laughing:


:laughing: No one this time Tommy :laughing: It usually takes a bit more than this, usually but not always :whistling2:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Piperat said:


> :laughing: No one this time Tommy :laughing: It usually takes a bit more than this, usually but not always :whistling2:


I'm a member of Local 630 West Palm Beach, FL of the UA also. I've seen guys sleeping on jobs, I've seen a kid (1st yr apprentice) so stoned that his eyes were half closed, guys going out to lunch and coming back after having drinks, etc. It amazes me that there are not more accidents on these jobs....I take my profession very seriously. I don't want to fall 5 stories nor do I want to cause someone else to fall.
We have a guy that was fired (w/o ability to be re-hired by that contractor) for smoking a joint on the job, and he is quickly sent out to another contractor's job while other members are sitting on the bench for upwards of 2 yrs (like me). That's why I got my master's license. I wasn't going to wait home hoping for the business agent to send me on a job.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Favorites are played everywhere even in the Union. I knew the brother of a head union guy and that guy stayed drunk 24/7........went to the bar for breakfast....I shiot u not. He worked when he wanted.Its like that everywhere union and non union in all the trades.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

My old boss did that with anything worth more than a few hundred $ worked out pretty good.



Ron said:


> How about starting a sign in and out sheet for the equipment.


----------

